
Show HN: DevFlip: Marketplace for Video Game Developers - bradtx
https://devflip.com
======
bradtx
Hey HN,

We're trying to build the go-to marketplace for game devs to buy and sell
video game assets. Right now when you try to buy assets online, they're
usually isolated by engine (Unity Asset Store, UE marketplace) or on various
creative marketplaces on the web (CGTrader, TurboSquid, Envato). Our idea is
to consolidate everything for game dev under one roof. As for how we make
money, we take 30% of revenue from the sales made on our site.

I'd be super grateful if any game devs on HN were to make an account and
provide some feedback. The site is pretty new at the moment, so I apologize in
advance for any bugs that you might run into.

\- Brad

